# Italian cold fusion machine



## quietaustralian (Nov 8, 2011)

This could solve some problems if it isn't a hoax.

http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45153076/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.TrjknXLAGyZ


Mick


----------



## Dido (Nov 8, 2011)

Very interesting never heard about that before. 
Oh well fore sure there are a lot of ideas outside who could help us all. 
But a lot of people like me dont have ebough money to task the ideas.


----------



## Shiva (Nov 8, 2011)

Maybe it's not fusion at all and the machine is pumping into the vast energy reserve of empty space itself. Or maybe it's a hoax.


----------



## TyroneGenade (Nov 8, 2011)

I'm all for Italian Cold Fusion. I am particularly fond of the dark chocolate flavor, though lemon sorbet is also very nice.


----------



## Marc (Nov 8, 2011)

Unless I see proof provided by a independent organisation I'm inclined to call this a hoax. To much alarmbells get raised when looking into a few things regarding this person and his technology.

Still if it's true it's an amazing development.

I know that wiki isn't the most reliable source of information but this section sums up quite nicely why I don't believe in it.

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Energy_Catalyzer



> Bologna, October 28, 2011, test for customerOn October 28, 2011, a 1 MW plant based on the Energy Catalyzer was reported to have been tested and considered satisfactory by an undisclosed customer. According to the controller, Domenico Fioravanti, who was sent by this customer, the plant released 2,635 kWh during five and a half hours of self sustained mode, which is equivalent to an average power of 479 kilowatts – just under half the promised power of one megawatt. The customer reportedly acquired the plant after the test. Independent observers were not allowed to watch the measurements or make their own, and the plant remained connected to a power supply during the test allegedly to supply power to the fans and the water pumps.


----------



## valenzino (Nov 8, 2011)

I am rally sceptical about that,also cause I'm Italian and I know Italians...but it's also ridiculous the position of scentific comunity.Just lets have a scentific test and see if it works...
But this sentence make me even more sad cause make me think that the world not changed from the age were the earth supposed to be flat etc...:

...."offend against the generally accepted laws of physics and established theories"....in the age where the cern discovered that neutrins go faster than light!!!...Also this is an offense to the centific comunity cause is against all the accepted physic laws?... oke:


----------



## Shiva (Nov 8, 2011)

The choice of words and credentials are very important if you want to be taken seriously in science. So cold fusion should be shelved for good. It's got too much negative impression attached to the expression and most scientists have got cold feet about it by now. Since the experimenters say they can't explain the results, they should go for something else. In the TV series Stargate, they have such a device called Zero Point Energy Module, ZPM for short. It also works, in theory, by capturing the infinite energy of empty space. There's a lot of it everywhere, especially in the mind of politicians. (It may take a billion years to tap out Berlusconi himself.)
So far as I know, quantum mechanics does not exclude it. I seem to remember someone saying there was enough energy in 1 cc of space to start three or four Big Bangs. (And we don't need that much.)
So what should we call the machine if it did work? It has to sound scientific but ZPM is already taken.


----------



## cnycharles (Nov 8, 2011)

what about a 'puddle jumper' ?


----------



## Shiva (Nov 8, 2011)

How about Null Energy Extractor Device or NEED?


----------



## Rick (Nov 9, 2011)

quietaustralian said:


> This could solve some problems if it isn't a hoax.
> 
> http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/45153076/ns/technology_and_science-science/#.TrjknXLAGyZ
> 
> ...



Even if true the problem fixing is only temporary until the next 7 billion people born to use up the efficiency gain.


----------



## Jim Toomey (Nov 9, 2011)

No measurement = no evidence.
It has to be reproducible by peer scientist...


----------

